# Dro for a Surface Grinder



## skipd1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a nice used Harig Super 6x12 surface grinder and I would like to find an affordable DRO solution for the Z axis (rise and lower of wheel). The problem is that a single axis DRO accurate to 0.0001" is expensive and difficult to locate. 
Any Ideas?? 
Thanks

Skipd1


----------



## Senna (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep, a used Heidenhain VRZ181 and a LS series scale meets your requirements perfectly.
The VRZ181 reads to .00005 and is accurate to .0001.


----------



## xalky (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an AcuRite on my surface grinder. It already had the accurate scales on it when I bought it. I just had to  buy the display for it. Theres a scale on the z and the y axis. You need the 2um scales for it and a display that'll read down to .0001".

I had contact with DROPros while inquiring about trying to adapt one of their displays to my scales. They have some kits made specifically for surface grinders. I thought the price was very reasonable. Check it out: http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Grinder_Digital_Readout.htm#DPGrinder

Marcel


----------



## Inflight (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you considered an .00005" electronic dial indicator for measuring the rise & fall on your grinder?  I've seen imports going for about $75 and at that price I'm planning on buying two to use on my grinder.



Matt


----------

